# حاسوب بثلاثة شاشات.



## جون ويسلي (22 فبراير 2011)

_حاسوب بثلاث شاشات… منتوجات أبل المستقبلي__ة_
_






_ 
_دائماً ما تسعى شركة "أبل" الأمريكية إلى تحقيق التقدم على منافسيها من خلال أحدث إصداراتها، ويأتي في صدارة هذه القائمة الواردة جهاز الـ "آي باد"، وهو الحاسوب اللوحي متعدد الوسائط الذي أصبح الأكثر رواجاً حاليا، ومن ثم "الآي فون 4" الذي يأتي في المركز التالي له، ويُعتبر أحدث إصدارات الشركة.
وتوضع الشركات الإلكترونية الكثير من التصورات المستقبلية سواء نفذت أم لم تنفذ.

و تعتزم الشركة خلال الأعوام القادمة، طرح "أي بود شفل" Ipod Shuffle و "أي فون إيليت" Iphone Elite و "ماك بوك توتش" Macbook Touch و "آبل تريبوك" Apple Tribook و "أي أي" iEye.

ويُعتبر "آبل تريبوك" حاسوبا محمولا يمتلك ثلاث شاشات في آن واحد، وتتوسطه الشاشة التقليدية للمحمول وعلى الجوانب شاشتين متحركتين لتوفير المساحة في عملية الحفظ أثناء عدم الإستعمال، ويستهدف الأشخاص المهتمين بمجال التصميم والغرافيك.

أما "أي فون إيليت"، فمضاف إليه لوحة مفاتيح كبيرة مما سيستقطب الناس الذين لا يحبذون العمل مع الشاشة واللمس، بالإضافة لكاميرا مدمجة أقوى من الحالية، وذاكرة تخزين 60 جيجا.

أما "أي أي"، فهي كاميرا بـ5.1 ميغا بكسل وذاكرة تخزين 12 جيجا، ودقة شاشة HD وبطارية من نوع lithium-ion لتمكنها من العمل لفترات طويلة.

ولم يكن لـ"آي بود شفل" انتشار كبير، لذلك وجب البحث عن تصميم جديد وفكرة جديدة تحوز على إعجاب الناس، وتلبي طلباتهم، وبالأخص الذين يحبون ممارسة الرياضة لكونها مزودة بسماعة لاسلكية. ويعد أيبود شفل الأخف و الأصغر على الإطلاق في عائلة الآي بود، ويستطيع تحميل مقاطع صوتية تصل إلى ألف مقطع.

ويتَّسم الحاسوب المحمول "ماك بوك توتش" بالأناقة والأداء الوظيفي والمرونة، فهو قابل للتحرك بشكل 390 درجة رغم أنه عبارة عن شاشة في الجهتين، ويعمل عن طريق اللمس ويُقدر سمكه بحوالي 8 ملليمتر. 

_


----------



## جيلان (6 يونيو 2011)

رااائع


----------



## القسيس محمد (7 يونيو 2011)

ولسه 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (7 يونيو 2011)

موضوع جميل جداا شكرا لمجهودك​


----------

